# Russarmy



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just been looking...does anybody know if there any good...they seem to be very inexpensive. The particular model is the RussArmy CK 1 Orange S

Any comments would be welcome please!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> just been looking...does anybody know if there any good...they seem to be very inexpensive. The particular model is the RussArmy CK 1 Orange S
> 
> Any comments would be welcome please!!


It's a Vostok Century Time with a RussArmy logo - I recently sold my two Vostok-badged ones on the forum.

Good looking watches & built like tanks


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> just been looking...does anybody know if there any good...they seem to be very inexpensive. The particular model is the RussArmy CK 1 Orange S
> 
> Any comments would be welcome please!!


I've got a blue one badged Vostok Century and (from this forum) a black one badged RussArmy - they are identical. Both seem robust and reliable. Time keeping is good to a few seconds a day. At less than $50 new







they now seem to be exceptional value.

Julian L


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > just been looking...does anybody know if there any good...they seem to be very inexpensive. The particular model is the RussArmy CK 1 Orange S
> ...


thanks dapper, think i'll get onr then!











Julian Latham said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > just been looking...does anybody know if there any good...they seem to be very inexpensive. The particular model is the RussArmy CK 1 Orange S
> ...


thanks....


----------

